# scroll saw



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

I started making bowls about a month ago and I need some tips
1st, Anybody have any tips for lining up the lines in a bowl?
if you look in my album the first two pic, One side lines up but the other side doesn't
2nd, I don't have a lathe so I fasten the bowls to my drill press. Problem is I need a good way to do this. I've been using a 2 inch sanding disk for a drill screwed to the bottom of the bowl. It works but being rubber and flexible the need for something better is wanted. I have a slight stutter and bite my tongue 2 to 3 times for 10 to 15 minutes after I'm done sanding
Any thoughts? tia.


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

*anyone ?*

????


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I can see it in my empty head. What about leaving a good size hunk of scrap on the bottom and trim it off when done.


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

I guess what I'm looking for is a face plate with a arbor. I made one out of hard wood tonight but I would rather have one made of metal.


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

*if interested*

oops


----------



## Susan J (Dec 11, 2008)

Those are beautiful bowls - I have no idea what the answer to your question is, but by the looks of it you look like a master craftsman!


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks Susan, 
I don't think there is a good answer at least none I can find for the 2nd part. The first part I'll just have to take more time and line it up better.


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

how about taking a peice of 1/2" aluminum and tap a hole for your arbor...for a 1/2" bolt and cut the head of the bolt.
I did this for a sanding disk, the nice thing is I have a metal lathe at work so I was able to true the bolt (arbor).

Vince


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

You need a sheave center,

Here is one with a 1/2" bore and a 2" pattern.

You will need a short shaft.






* 

 > Tapered and QD Bushings
 *


----------

